# Can you have a passenger?



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

What are your thoughts on having a passenger in the car with you. 

Sometimes I pick my girlfriend up from work. It's a hike from where I live. It would be nice to catch a fare back into the city. What are your thoughts. 

I mean, this is a ride SHARE, right? 

I ask because I saw this tweet:


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't do it. I used to do it when i started working for uber. My ratings took a hit when i took my gf along. And what are you going to do if there are 4 pax...


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Other the ratings hit, what were the passenger reactions during the ride?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm at a point where my ratings can take the occasional hit. I think it's a conversation starter. My girl is quite attractive and chatty. If there is a guy in there, she can stroke his ego. If there are 4 pax, I'll cancel at no cost to them. The way they pay us, they can go sh*t in bowl and f*ck it for all I am concerned.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> imprhat are your thoughts on having a passenger in the car with you.
> 
> Sometimes I pick my girlfriend up from work. It's a hike from where I live. It would be nice to catch a fare back into the city. What are your thoughts.
> 
> ...


It's on a case by case basis. Some girlfriends improve your ratings and some destroy it.

Take her picture from a back seat and I will tell you what I think


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

The rider pays the same whether 1 person or 4 people enters your car, so in effect they arepaying for the 4 seats, regardless whether or not they're bums on them (ie the entire car) Therefore, they're entitled to a 25% discount if your girlfriend occupies one of the seats. That's my view anyway.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

What if she was a celebrity, wouldn't it bring more value to the ride?
Just like a bum with a loud boombox brings some emtertainment value to your picnic with friends when he arrives


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> The rider pays the same whether 1 person or 4 people enters your car, so in effect they arepaying for the 4 seats, regardless whether or not they're bums on them (ie the entire car) Therefore, they're entitled to a 25% discount if your girlfriend occupies one of the seats. That's my view anyway.


I have no words.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

No unless she gets you on uber pool


----------



## ubrad (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber's stance on this is pretty clearly laid out in the Driver Agreement:

_You agree to fully perform all accepted Requests in accordance with the job parameters and other specifications established by the User. [...] You understand that for liability reasons, Users may prohibit the transport of individuals other than themselves during the performance of a Request. If you accept a Request subject to such a prohibition, you agree to allow only the User, and any individuals authorized by User, inside your vehicle during performance of a Request._​
It's a clumsy way of ensuring that the rider gets final say about whether anyone else is allowed in the car.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

ubrad said:


> Uber's stance on thins is pretty clearly laid out in the Driver Agreement:
> 
> _You agree to fully perform all accepted Requests in accordance with the job parameters and other specifications established by the User. [...] You understand that for liability reasons, Users may prohibit the transport of individuals other than themselves during the performance of a Request. If you accept a Request subject to such a prohibition, you agree to allow only the User, and any individuals authorized by User, inside your vehicle during performance of a Request._​
> It's a clumsy way of ensuring that the rider gets final say about whether anyone else is allowed in the car.


I picked up a striper from a bar ang 3 drunk jackasses squised In after her offering money to ride along. She was confused and too nice to say NO. I had to get out and kick them out of the car one by one. Apparently she spoked to one of them when they were inside, but they acted like they new her for 10 years


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I'm at a point where my ratings can take the occasional hit. I think it's a conversation starter. My girl is quite attractive and chatty. If there is a guy in there, she can stroke his ego. If there are 4 pax, I'll cancel at no cost to them. The way they pay us, they can go sh*t in bowl and f*ck it for all I am concerned.


I'll have to be the judge if your girlfriend is pretty or not. Now, where is the pic?!?!?!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

LOL. Are we so starved for hottie pics now? Hehe.

So this thread got me thinking. There have been many times either at the end of the shift, or after my day job that I wish Lyft/UberX had the Sidecar option of picking people up who are only going towards my home. So what about this solution:

1) Have your gf/wife/whoever request a Lyft Line towards home and see if anybody else wants to go that way.
2) If yes, start the Lyft Line and pick up the pax and explain to the pax that the first rider called and will not be joining us.
3) Assuming you drive 50+ hours (i.e. no commission), the cost to you is only the $1 trust and safety fee that Lyft charges your gf/wife/whoever's account. Because you essentially get the rest back in your pay statement.
4) 2nd pax is also happy because he gets to ride at 60% of cost with a car all to himself.
5) Driver happy because he/she gets to make a little money while essentially driving home.

What do you think? I'm kinda excited about trying this out when Lyft Line gets rolled out in Chicago.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

When I first started doing uBer, I wanted to do this but didn't want any chance of being deactivated....it was for the purpose of showing friends of how GREAT it was driving for uBer (also attempts at the $250 bonus).....I was even willing to put a "uBer driver in training nametag" on a nice dinner/suit jacket to try and justify the extra pax........never did get around to doing it though.....and now for friends or strangers, I wouldn't want to put anyone through the misery that us drivers have endured.......


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Do not, I repeat, *do not* bring a passenger along with you while you're taking trips. We're very clear about this not being allowed; You must have all seats available for riders.

If the rider writes in and leaves a detailed rating, you're looking at a warning. If it happens again, you're facing either a much sterner warning or deactivation.


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

I brought along a passenger one day. I didn't know you weren't allowed. My friend was debating whether to Uber and wanted to see what it was like. I just called the rider after accepting the ride and asked how many riders? If they said just one or two, I told them I have a potential Uber driver riding along and if they minded. No one minded and actually most were all excited and would chat up my friend about Uber.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Do not, I repeat, *do not* bring a passenger along with you while you're taking trips. We're very clear about this not being allowed


From the Terms and Conditions we accept to partner with Uber:



> You understand that for liability reasons, Users may prohibit the transport of individuals other than themselves during the performance of a Request. If you accept a Request subject to such a prohibition, you agree to allow only the User, and any individuals authorized by User, inside your vehicle during performance of a Request. A passenger restriction imposed by a User shall be limited to that Request and shall only apply during performance of the Request. This provision shall in no way limit your right to perform transportation services for other customers or to carry passengers in your vehicle(s) at any other time


Seems pretty clear that it's only not allowed when and if an individual rider says it isn't allowed. Uber's FAQ disagrees, but that is not a legal document.


----------

